# 97598 & 97597 29581 & Modifiers?



## Jean Knittel (May 12, 2011)

Patient had debridement of wound during postoperative period, but not of the surgical incision. We have billed MCR with modifier 24 and denied; modifier 79 and denied. What modifier would you use?  This has also applied to 29581 with being denied for wrong modifier.


----------

